# Spotted Yellow + Koi Marble Spawn



## GreenTea

So here's a spawn log so all the information and progress is in one place! A few of you have followed other threads where info was posted sporadically, but this will now be my spawn log and I'll just update here 

Fry are currently 5 days old today and began eating egg yolk yesterday. I plan to feed them egg yolk for 6 more days or so until my worms arrive (micro, walter, and banana.)

First things first! Here are mom and dad, as well as links to their spawning videos. I used the shock method for this pair.




















Spawn video #1 - (shorter than #2 if your internet is slow)
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3360.mp4

Spawn video #2 - (can see the parents well in this one)
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3361.mp4



Here is a video of dad taking care of the fry, didn't notice him flaring at me until the second I backed off! I was focused on the fry. Woops!

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3362.mp4



*I will update with 5 day old fry photos soon! They're downloading to photobucket. Thanks to everyone who encouraged and gave me advance, and a special thanks to Tisia for taking care of the fry while I was gone.*


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow this is going to be exciting! The dad is amazing, and the female's caudal is so pretty. What do you mean by the shock method? I have never heard of it. Also what did you use for the male's bubblenest?

-BL2033


----------



## Gloria

Congrats Geentea. I love your pair they are just stunning. Can't wait to see photos of the fry


----------



## GreenTea

The shock method is when you condition bettas regularly for about a week, and then continue to condition them in a small space (petco cup, 1/4 gal, etc) with no water changes or heater for 3 or 4 days before placing them in the tank together.

You plop them in the tank together at the same time, making sure there are lots of hiding places and some plants. This pair took 2 days to spawn, the female was ready after 1 but the male didn't really know what was what


----------



## Badjer

Ohmygorgeous. I feel compelled to ask...are you going to be selling any of the spawn? These two are just beautiful. Can't wait to see the variety of fry you get!


----------



## GreenTea

Yes of course! Tisia gets first pick of a few (still deciding on how many) and then I'm selling to those on the forum that I'm comfortable with, and then they're going to two lfs in Portland, OR. I think people who are interested and nearby will get preference over those who will require shipping, but I'm not sure.


*After a few "head counts" it appears there are about 50 fry.* Who knows for sure though?


----------



## bettalover2033

@GreenTea: I see. That's an interesting method. How well did it work? About how long did it take for them to finally spawn? How many days or hours?

-BL2033


----------



## GreenTea

I posted in the above comment that it took this pair two days. I took another pair about 1 day.


----------



## Tisia

you should post some recent pics of mama. I was staring at her in the sorority thinking it was her but not sure because she looked so different, lol

can't wait to watch them grow up!


----------



## mernincrazy8525

omg that pair is gorgeous. i want some fry from these guys!!!! good luck and congrats


----------



## Badjer

I would definitely be interested in a fry or two! I've always been unsure about shipping a fish since I don't breed but...these guys are so beautiful and unique!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Words can't express how much I love that little girlie!! She's beautifully adorable <3


----------



## GreenTea

Thanks  I adore her too. Here are some updated photos of her. Fry photos in next post  The greenish tint to her is from the yellowed light in my house, she still has the royal blue.


----------



## GreenTea

And here's the fry at 5 days! The apple snails I put in there did a bang up job of removing the yolk stuck the bottom!










































































Saved my favorite photos for last...




























I'll be updating with photos all the time cause I'm obsessed with these little guys and girls. 

****If anyone's wondering - the digital camera I use for all my fish photos is a Canon Powershot SD1100IS - 8 mp.*


----------



## Tisia

love the last pic! sooooo adorable


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I could die of cuteness!!! That last photo is just adorable  They're all beautiful! I never thought of having snails in the baby tank before to eat the egg yolk, such a good idea!


----------



## Luimeril

omg, mom's changed ALOT, hasn't she? i may want a baby from this pair. :U hope i can get a tank and money by the time they're ready! xD


----------



## mountaintrout

Truly a lovely pairing


----------



## Foxell

WOW! What a beautiful pair! The fry are going to be gorgeous. I'd be really interested in one of the little guys if you end up selling them to members on the forum :]


----------



## ChelseaK

That last photo is too cute! I'm excited to see how these guys turn out, congrats!!


----------



## GreenTea

Thank you all!  I just hope they make it. I have this constant desire to check and see if they are adults/all dead - that's very irritating! I'm sure the anxiety will lesson as the days go on. I'm aging some water now to start adding tonight or tomorrow.

I see some snail poop on the ground along with some leftover egg yolk. I have a sponge filter that passes a bubble every other second or so as well as some java moss, a moss ball, a little duckweed and two small apple snails in there. I'm worried about water quality though since I see the stuff on the bottom... Should I just chill? And is is appropriate to add a drop of prime or something each day until I add more water.



On a positive note, it's super exciting to see them go after the egg yolk! There were 4 dead fry yesterday...one of which was my fault (he fell out of the siphon onto a blanket in a drop of water) but none that I see today. Day 6! I'm hoping they all make it to day 14 as that seems to be when things get a bit less precarious.


----------



## mountaintrout

sounds like you are doing good. getting past those first fearful days are terrible.


----------



## heathbar

Wow, they are STUNNING! I can't wait to see what they fry will look like all grown up. Good luck with this spawn.


----------



## tpocicat

The first few days (weeks?) are always scary. They are going to be soooo beautiful, can't wait to see more pictures as they develop.


----------



## TequilatheBetta

good luck  the parents are gorgeous.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

for me that first four week is the hardest.
-since there still developing there labyrinth system.
-some fry choose not to eat.
-few degree change will throw them to shock


congrat on your spawn.
you got some babies.

looking forward to see the babies grow up.


----------



## Kytkattin

The parents are some of the most beautiful, interesting fish I have ever seen. I can't wait to watch the babies grow!!!


----------



## Oldfishlady

Congrats.....and what a beautiful pair and great pics....thanks for adding what camera you are using....I need a new one....lol....

The snail poop is less toxic than rotting food-it looks unsightly...but its much easier to remove than rotting food....adding a drop of Prime will not hurt between water changes and adding water....

Since you are using a partial filled tank-I would remove half gallon and replace with 1gallon each day until full-then 50% daily to promote good growth and development.

If the sponge filter was already mature-this will help biological filtration-along with that, the live plants, assistance from the snails and the water changes your water quality should be fine....

Its not uncommon to have a few deaths here and there or even to see half to a dozen dead at one time-natural selection at work as long as all the living fry appear to be fine.....

I am sure you have already done this.....but be sure and cover the top with plastic veggie wrap to retain heat and humidity for the labyrinth organ that will be developing soon...that first breath of air can make or break an entire spawn....

Then nutrition-limited HUFA(_highly unsaturated fatty acid_) during the first two weeks can be another mass die off cause......

Good luck and look forward to following your spawn log.....


----------



## GreenTea

Thanks you two 

OFL - I do have it tightly covered with saran wrap. For about how long should I age the new water? Will a few hours do or should it be overnight? It's conditioned with only prime. I always heard to leave the water alone for the first two weeks because adding new water could change the chemistry they are used to and do some damage. BettySplendens site said she had no issue with adding water, I was wondering what your experiences have been? And at your direction I had the sponge filter going for a few months previous to putting it in the fry tank.


----------



## Oldfishlady

The water should be safe to use since the Prime works on contact......I have always started changing water the day I start to add food, however, I also start with full to the top with water...but years ago when I spawned using the standard method-I would remove half gallon and add 1gallon back until full-then 50% daily sometimes twice daily-depending on the number of fry

The fry are small and have a low bioload and the stunting hormone is diluted fairly well in the first couple of weeks in that volume of water...but egg yolk is not and can foul the water fast-the snails will help this to a degree as will the plants....watch the fry and use your judgement on how you feel the water needs to be added and removed...more or less based on fry behavior, losses, growth and development...etc......

As far as chemistry changes and water changes...have your replacement water premixed....if you have tannins in the tank-add tannins to the replacement water for example......when you add the replacement water you are or should be doing it by drip or slow....1gal added over about 30-min-1hr for example....the first 2 weeks being most critical......


----------



## bettalover2033

The last picture is so adorable! I that picture! What plant is that, that they are obviously in love with? They all seem to like resting on them.

-BL2033


----------



## GreenTea

Ok thanks OFL - No more dead betta, although I just super siphoned the bottom scraping egg yolk off etc and removed about 1/2 gallon, will start adding water now even though it's 1 am - yikes!

*To anyone wanting to breed - Do not underestimate the amount of work cleaning/replacing fry will be. *I spend two hours carefully siphoning and still managed to suck out about 20 fry...They are super fast even at 7 days! Holy cow it's hard to catch them. I had to move my fry tank up to a higher place, it was close to ground and getting to them/seeing the tank/getting them back in quickly became obvious that it would not be feasable. I'm hoping the heater being off and a bit of current for a minute or two while I lifted the tank and moved things around didn't do any damage. Learning as I go I guess.. Even within the last hour I've gotten better at catching fry. They can't escape the turkey baster muahahhha >

But seriously, my arms are shaking and I'm super mentally and physically tired from this! I'm sure it'll get easier and it's totally worth it, but I definitely underestimated the mental focus and patience it would take and since it's not talked about much, I thought it's important to include that.

The fry seem healthy from what I have read, most are hanging near the top or swimming around. 


*Is there a way to get the yolk to stick to the top more? Some will float on the surface which is lovely but most goes to the bottom -_- I'm putting a drop in each area where they hang out which is basically each corner of the tank.*

Bettalover if you're talking about the green leaves or lotus plant, they are both fake and pieces I pulled off of bigger decor (can be re-attached.) They also love hanging on the moss ball though, it's the hang out spot for about 10 of them! There are little noms on the moss ball now so I think that's why they like it.


----------



## GreenTea

Also some of these fry DO have orange eyes, it's very bizarre. One looks like it has yellow eyes. I'm wondering if it will change just like human baby eyes do or what's going on there. Interesting regardless. 

Why can't they be big already so I can do a head count? XD


----------



## Gloria

I know exactly how you feel about the water changes. That has always been my biggest set back. It takes SO long  You wound't think it but yeah it takes a LONG time. It's totally worth it but 
I am so excited. Congrats on the fry being 7 days already.
Have you decided on how often you'll be doing updates?


----------



## GreenTea

Probably any time anyone has a question, I get some good photos, or I have something to add about the experience as a whole. At least weekly! Hopefully I won't have many questions left, but if I do I'll be posting them here as well. As you can see, it's 3:15 am where I live...

So my sleeping schedule is a bit off/non-existant


----------



## Tisia

lol, yeah, I spent a few hours laying on your floor staring at them, got a bit uncomfortable after a while


----------



## bettalover2033

I think your experience with breeding and caring to the fry is very important for new breeders to read because they think that its hard, but when they start doing it, they notice it is nothing like they imagined. Not many breeder complain (online) I complain a lot and just didnt want to give my negative ideas of this online. Though when i'm at home and doing it, I am constanly complaining to my family. they are always telling me "well if yu dont want to do it, just stop." I look at them like they're aliens and they they say well stop complaining. So i learned to tone it down, but when i start to breed again and i get my pair, ill definitely be sure to include how much of it isn't a game.

Oh darn, Ithought it was a real plant. I think the "lilly pad" looking fake plant looks so nice in the tank and they seem to love it.

About the eyes, I was almost certaint that they had those color eyes becase im not sure if fish have "red eye" when you take pictures of them.

Everything seems to be going as planned so I say good job! Everything, besides the water changing part. I could spend hours watching them but when it came time to do water changes I felt as it was homework. Though i would rather do a million water changes than homework!

-BL2033


----------



## Super Sly

Late getting to the thread, but congrats thats a really nice pair you have. I can't wait to see grown up pics of the fry I bet they're going to be very pretty.


----------



## GreenTea

Thanks *Super Sly*, you're fashionably late! 

One week old today! I added a lamp a few feet above the tank so they have more direct light and the fry seem to LOVE IT! They are zooming all over the place. No dead ones, they seem very healthy so I guess I'm doing something right so far... I am feeding them egg yolk every 8 hours or so, only adding more after cleaning the bottom and/or if tummies look empty, otherwise I just do it twice a day. I'll be switching to microworms in a few days when they get here  Excited. I also have frozen bloodworms, bbs and pellets to crush up. Walter and banana worms should be coming and later on when they're bigger there's a fish store with live bs and black worms to feed them. Yummy yummy! I also removed two apple snails so now I have 2 in there instead of 4. *Does anyone want a week 1 video? *Now that they're bigger it appears I may have more than 50...This morning at wake up time I couldn't see any and fearing I'd added water too fast and killed them all. A few hours later there were at LEAST 30 hanging out around the lily pad and then I spotted the others in the moss and on the moss ball...They are pro at hiding.

*How do you guys feed your microworms? Do you scrape and drop in or rinse them in tank water and then drop them in with a turkey baster like utensil?


* 

*Bettalover *I wasn't really trying to complain, sorry if it came off that way. I just had totally underestimated how difficult maneuvering with the tiny fry would be and hadn't seen people talk about how it can be mentally challenging to focus for that long every day on top of daily life so I wanted to add it. I'm super happy to be doing the work, but just wanted to emphasize it IS work so don't forget that part! 


And *Tisia* - They're on the top shelf now and starting to look more like fish, in my eyes they haven't grown at all but then I looked at the day one video I took and they seem big in comparison. Hoping to make it through week 2 successfully...


----------



## purplemuffin

I'd love to see a video  Congrats on 1 week old babies!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

Microworm-scrape the off the side and dip them in clean water.
Wait for a minute or so, until all the worm fall to the bottom and slowly dump out the water until u have a little water left with the worm.( must have a steady hand)
Or
The same set from above but instead of pouring out the water,
Use a eye drop, turkey baster or any type of baster to pick them off the bottom of the cup and into your tank.
Last 
Scrape the edge and straight into the tank(down fall it will dirty up the tank)

Microworm will take about 1-3 week for it to be ready to harvest.


----------



## GreenTea

No they're coming to me already cultured, with yeast and instructions, so they'll be ready when they get here 

Thanks CFB!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

Oh I c.
Will just let them settle down for a few hours.
They will start crawling along the side.
Then u can start harvesting them.


----------



## GreenTea

Here's the 1 week photo and a couple videos for those of you who are interested. I took these earlier so I hope you like them.



















http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3424.mp4

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3420.mp4


----------



## Sakura8

Happy 1 week birthday, little fry fellas! Adorable. Papa is one gorgeous dude, these are gonna be stunning little bettas.


----------



## alysalouise

Congrats GreenTea  They are looking healthy and happy  cant wait to see them grow up, following your log of coarse


----------



## cajunamy

I needs a koi baby - my koi suffered from dropsy on my 10 day vacay and died yesterday  I'll be watching this spawn for sure!


----------



## tpocicat

I love your 1 week pics. I wish my camera was so good. They look really healthy. BYW, I just scrape my microworms off the side with my finger and swish it in the water. Doesn't take long for the babies to know that your finger is a good thing...


----------



## bettalover2033

@GreenTea: I love this! I really cannot wait to see their color pattern and it sounds like things are going according to plan! I love to see them dart across the tank. It looks like they "dart...recharge, dart...recharge" that is too cute!

Just to add, your apple or mystery/apple snail is so bright lightly colored. (The BEST) Where did you get him/her and how much did you pay for him/her?

-BL2033


----------



## GreenTea

Hey *Cajun*, I haven't seen you on at all for awhile, kinda wondered if you'd left! I'm sorry about your fish  So sad. Maybe I'll have one that suits you in a few weeks.

Thanks *tpo*...My camera's actually a few years old and at 8 megapixels seems wimpy compared to the amazing digital cameras they have now, but I'm into photography and spent a lot of time sitting on my butt and trying to get a clear shot so I'm glad it's appreciated 

*BL* I just got them from the petsmart near me, for some reason they had tons of young and brand new apple snails. They're 1.99. I have a "blue" apple snail in there as well. That yellow one is about the size of a nickel, so that gives some reference for fry size...

My cleaning siphon broke so I haven't been able to clean the tank properly, just suck out uneaten food, I should be getting one tomorrow. No dead fry, all is well. 8 days in! How many more days until they're adults?


----------



## alysalouise

Ah to bad about your siphon breaking, good thing there not TOO expensive lol

So glad they are all doing well 
haha no idea how many days left, but it'll be sooner than you think


----------



## bettalover2033

@GreenTea: Wow! The size of a nickle? I was thinking it was A LOT bigger than that! A blue applesnail? Can you take a picture of it? Also your camera is great!

-BL2033


----------



## Oldfishlady

I use my own homemade siphon on my fry tanks....its airline tubing I attached to a couple of chopsticks to make it more ridged-my thumb in the control valve-I siphon off into a 1gal white bucket so I can use a flash light under it to look for fry I sucked up-the control valve helps limit this some..but you still get a few........ and it has a handle I hook to a chain over the tank so that I can use gravity to re-fill.....


----------



## tpocicat

I use airhose too for siphoning my fry tank. Cheap and it works. I too have to look out for siphoned fry, turkey baster to the rescue!

I finally got tired of bad pics from my phone camera. I've purchased a new one online, should get it in a few days...then watch me go!!! You'll get tired of seeing my bettas!!! LOL


----------



## GreenTea

*Tpo* - No I won't! I'm super excited all the time about fry now. I've been researching for months and had three successful spawns, two with hmpk giant pairs but eggs were eaten, one failed hmpk pair, and then success with these little guys. Are you getting a new camera, or new phone with a good camera? A good camera's always worth the money IMO. I have a great film camera I got for cheap from a friend, and this digital one was a gift from my parents a few years ago. You should check out photos from new Canon Rebels - the digital rebels, it'll blow your mind! Too bad they're so much money, I'm in love with them.

*OFL* - Well the thing is I'm using a piece of airline tubing to clean to bottom and just kind of scraping it along the nasty bits. It goes into a clear 1 gal drum, also helpful for measuring how much water I've removed... Now that the fry are a little bigger I was able to turn up the sponge filter a bit and that seems to be helping. I just added a bit of water and a few drops of prime after feeding, going to go get some new sucker uppy things for putting fry back and clean tonight...

Thanks *Sakura* for the well wishes  You are always so sweet.

*A little update on day 9 -* It looks like I'll be doing my first cull later. I spotted a fry with a very curved spine yesterday, but he or she had a full tummy and was swimming ok. Today I spotted a fish on the bottom on my routine checking throughout the day, and it was the little guy, looking quite dead. I inserted some airline tubing to see if he was just staring at the bottom looking for food or in fact dead. He was neither, but spiraled and rolled on the bottom with his or her bent spine, unable to swim properly and get food. A little bit of a bummer... It'll be removed when I clean later.

Better news: One of my fry appears to have reddish eyes and a reddish tint to the body so that's neat. I've also noticed some look more silver and some look more gold, there are many of each so I'm hoping I'll get some yellow bodied fish like dad. This is so exciting! I'll try to get a photo showing the subtle color. Is it normal to see any color on fry this early?

And *BL* I'll post a photo of the snail later  I really like the "blue" ones as they have cool blackish/bluish bodies, sometimes with orange striping, and a greyish lavender colored shell. They are very pretty. The petsmart by me has - Ivory, blue, black, and gold apple snails. They are so fun to watch.


----------



## GreenTea

Also OFL I'd like to add...I'm sure your setup is a little more professional than mine  I'll video my "setup" later. I'm sure it'd be good for a chuckle. It does the job but it's definitely amateur hour over here!


----------



## Oldfishlady

I wouldn't call my setups professional...I spawn using a natural method in 5-10gal NPT tanks full to the top with water in the house and 5gal buckets and anything else that will hold water outside in the warmer months...lol

I recycle anything I can for cleaning supplies, holding fish...etc.......but I do have hooks over my tanks mainly for lights but they double for hanging buckets for gravity flow....lol....pretty simple.....nothing fancy...lol.....use a lot of electrical tape on stuff too...lol...thats what keeps rocks fastened to driftwood in the tanks and how I attached the chopsticks to the airline hose...high tech....lol......

Good to hear your fry are doing well...not uncommon to have some deaths-but if you start to see a lot of the fry twirling...it may be nutrition related-not the amount of food...the quality of food..usually HUFA deficient....

When I was doing the bare bottom spawning...I attached a small piece of algae scrubber pad to a chopstick and would use it to scrub the bottom at the same time I was siphoning...I use a lot of chopstick don't I....laffs....they do come in handy and usually free......lol....I do like Free or cheaper.....lol....


----------



## tpocicat

Green Tea, my new camera will be an actual digital camera (my first). With zoom and low light settings. I haven't had a new camera in years, about time!


----------



## bettalover2033

GreenTea said:


> *Tpo*And *BL* I'll post a photo of the snail later  I really like the "blue" ones as they have cool blackish/bluish bodies, sometimes with orange striping, and a greyish lavender colored shell. They are very pretty. The petsmart by me has - Ivory, blue, black, and gold apple snails. They are so fun to watch.


That sounds good! I agree that they are fun to watch. A lot of people would say that they think we're crazy, but hey that's just my opinion.

-BL2033


----------



## Sakura8

Oldfishlady said:


> I use a lot of chopstick don't I....laffs....they do come in handy and usually free......lol....I do like Free or cheaper.....lol....


Haha, who doesn't like free or cheaper?  True, though, if you eat a lot of Chinese take-out, chopsticks are plentiful.


----------



## ChelseaK

I also noticed coloring on my fry very early (it seemed) too! So I guess it would seem that it's not uncommon, but it strange that you can still see through their bodies, but yet they have somewhat of a tint to them. 
Love the videos, so cute!

OFL: When you raise fry in a NPT, how often do you water change?


----------



## GreenTea

Thanks *Chelsea* 

Well I guess I mean more systematic and have a program going, where I had an idea of what I wanted to do and then found it I was living in a fantasy world lol. I'm in class right now, I'll show you guys my program later. It's in my tiny kitchen in my 1 bedroom apartment but I've made it work. I'll try controlling the airline tubing with my finger..

Also congrats *Tpo*! Love cameras and film. My worms should get here tomorrow so I'm going to super clean tonight.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Aw, those little guys are adorable, and the parents are simply stunning. Hope they grow up to be nice and pretty like the parents for you, and if you happen to end up with a nice koi female I'll be happy to buy her from you. >:3


----------



## tpocicat

Well, my camera just shipped, so it should only be a few more days. I'm very impatient, when I order something I want it yesterday! LOL.


----------



## Sakura8

tpocicat said:


> Well, my camera just shipped, so it should only be a few more days. I'm very impatient, when I order something I want it yesterday! LOL.


Haha, right with ya! I stalk my UPS guy for my Amazon orders.


----------



## betta lover1507

i love the parents very muchoo x3 your gonna have some gorgeous fries ;]] how old are the fries? just wondering


----------



## cajunamy

GreenTea said:


> Hey *Cajun*, I haven't seen you on at all for awhile, kinda wondered if you'd left! I'm sorry about your fish  So sad. Maybe I'll have one that suits you in a few weeks.



Nope, still around! Went on vacation the week of Thanksgiving and since then (and a little before) I've just been ... frustrated with the forum in general. Now I'm trying to get back in the swing of things - hard to get back into a routine when ya come back from vacation!


----------



## GreenTea

Well it's really nice to see you *Cajun*, I'm glad you're posting again. I'm sure you would have a good chuckle at my set up after your fish room photos as well  Tisia is fry sitting while I'm gone. I know a few people are frustrated... I feel that way often as well, when factual information is discounted as opinion and/or ignored. I just try to let it go and focus on info from reliable people such as yourself and many others, which is why it's such a bummer for me when ya go! Hope your vacay was good.

Update from Friday- fry are doing well. I gave them microworms which they were a little confused about, so I added a bit of crushed pellets to float for them too in case they didn't all get worms. Today they are 11 days! I've only done 2 water changes, a few days apart, but clean the bottom every day. I'll post some photo updates at day 14.

Also culled one at 9 days for a deformed swim bladder. It was a little sad deciding how to do it. I put him or her back in the spawn tank a few times before realizing that watching him or her struggle was worse than culling, so that happened. Otherwise no deaths or anything, some fry are hanging near the bottom more.


----------



## bettalover2033

@GreenTea: Have you seen any drastic changes yet?


----------



## GreenTea

Uhm, no drastic changes, they tend to have the same overall shape, some are tinted with color. I have noticed a size difference which is really only noticeable from above... Some are 2 or 3x the size of the smallest ones, not in length by much, but mostly in width of body and face.


----------



## Sakura8

I'm sorry about your first cull, Green Tea. After just having the vet do my first euthanization (all other fish went fast and naturally), I feel your pain at the heart-wrenching decision. *hugs* You did the right thing though.


----------



## Tisia

I took a couple pics earlier today while I was over feeding them. not the clearest pics ever, but you can pretty much see them, lol


----------



## bettalover2033

That's good. Have you seen any develop all their fins? IMO they look a little like guppies when they are about 2-3 days old.


----------



## Badjer

You're so lucky to get to see these cuties in person Tisia! They look so tiny.


----------



## Sakura8

Badjer, I know, right? I'm so jealous.


----------



## GreenTea

Yeah you can see their pectorals and caudals a bit. 

She might be lucky guys but she's werkin over there too! Feedin n cleanin a bit...will be paid in babies. 

Nice pictures Tisia... I miss them! I think with the first spawn especially it will be hard to sell them off. They're very cute. Glad everything went ok. If my apartment feels anything other than HOT make sure to turn the heat on, most of my tanks aren't heated anymore since I can blast the heat with no financial repercussions, but sometimes it shuts off after a few days to cool down and just needs to be turned on again.


----------



## Tisia

well you're welcome to come visit the ones I end up stealing from you, lol. it feels nice in your place with it being so cold outside, lol


----------



## GreenTea

Yeah it's cozy! Has it rained/snowed down there? Thanks again Tisia, and thanks for the support Sakura.


----------



## bettalover2033

Im glad everything is going great.


----------



## tpocicat

I'm happy everything is working out for you. Keep warm!


----------



## GreenTea

Help! My bettas are bucking up and down kind of. There are many on the bottom and they can swim, but they swim up and sink a little, up and sink a little...I'm going to do a water change now. They're 12 days and have been on egg yolk, microworms, and crushed pellets. Tank is 1/2 full 10 gallon.


----------



## Sakura8

Could they have eaten too much? I think overeating can affect their swim bladders when they're this young.  My best advice is PM OFL since she's bred bettas many times. I'm sorry, I've got my fingers crossed that they aren't seriously ill. *hugs*


----------



## GreenTea

Thanks Sakura, I'll pm her... I'd say half look fine and half are chillin on the bottom.


----------



## Sakura8

Could there have been a sudden fluctuation in temperature? So strange. I'm sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## GreenTea

No I don't think so, the fry tank is heated with a very reliable heater and I think the main heater has been on the whole time as well.


----------



## Badjer

Oh Greentea! D: Hope the babies are ok...such fragile little creatures.


----------



## bettalover2033

This could be many thing, but the only thing I can come up with (as Sakura said), maybe it is the feeding. How many times do you feed them a day? Also betta pellets, even when at a fine crush are known to bloat adults so maybe you can check for bloat.

I hope everything goes back to normal. Also take into consideration that the fry could be like this temporarily. Don't think the worse. From what I've read, you have been doing a great job.


----------



## GreenTea

Ok thanks BL that's reassuring...they've just been fed crushed pellets once, feeding twice a day and clearing wasted food quickly.


----------



## Sakura8

Right, BL, this kind of reminds me of Punki's Miss Piggy so that's why I wondered if it was a food issue. If it is, then you'll be happy to know that the baby betta in question made a full recovery, Green Tea.


----------



## bettalover2033

Maybe try feeding about 3-4 times a day, with the same foods, just in smaller portions. And then see if that helps.

Just to add: @Sakura, I know! Miss Piggy made a great recovery and is living a happy life. She is still lives up to her name as well.


----------



## GreenTea

Well it was only a few drops at a time, I don't think feeding them more would be good, they always looked full, maybe I'll feed the same amount but space it out.


----------



## bettalover2033

GreenTea said:


> Well it was only a few drops at a time, I don't think feeding them more would be good, they always looked full, maybe I'll feed the same amount but space it out.


Yes that is what i said. I said feed them the same food, just in small portions, but I mean (smaller than you normally do.)


----------



## cajunamy

Hmm, I also want to say overfeeding but it doesnt' seem like it? The last spawn, I fed microworms for like the first week, then went to decaps, golden pearls, and 3 other different powdered foods. (bought off of AB) I fed about 3-4 times a day, I probably overfed, but that's what I have snails for. I've never fed egg yolk, so I can't really say on that :/

I think I'd go ahead and set up a drip to fill the tank the rest of the way. I also agree with trying to feed in smaller portions, but more times throughout the day - like I think you said twice a day you are doing yolk? Maybe do half of what you were doing at one feeding, and break it all up into 4 feedings instead. 

It does sound like a SB problem


----------



## bettalover2033

I would like to say SBD problem as well, but I don't understand if they had SBD then they would only be floating at the top and struggling to get down? Though bucking is very confusing. When you first said "bucking" I thought of them being very you as of less than two days old because fry tend to get a little ahead of themselves at that age. Have you observed anything else?


----------



## DarkMoon17

Mine usually float at the surface after they've gorged themselves but I've only fed bbs and micro/walter/banana worms at that age. When did you offer them the first feeding of crushed pellets? And what kind are they? You may want to stick to dry foods that are geared towards fry since they tend to have fewer grain products (and are therefore less likely to cause SB issues). 

As mentioned previously, feeding several smaller portions should help.


----------



## GreenTea

It was just one new life spectrum betta pellet, fed along with some yolk when I ran out of egg and was worried they wouldn't have enough. Right after that they were switched the microworms, and Tisia fed them worms and yolk yesterday. Would adding a few grains of epsom salt help?


----------



## cajunamy

I don't know about the epsom salts - never tried it with fry so young. Maybe just try fasting tomorrow first if they're still displaying the behavior, then go from there?


----------



## Tisia

I actually sprinkled a bit of the squished pellet along with worms this morning because I wasn't sure if all of them were eating the worms and I was in kind of a hurry, so it might be my fault, sorry >_<


----------



## bettalover2033

I would agree because you could be treating a problem that needs no treating at all. Usually SBD is easy to recover from but for fry is a bit of a challenge.

Look at this and read the SBD part of it. Also when I read from here, I seen a part that mentioned that most of the time, people don't understand that they can kill fish with using medications when they aren't needed. It was worded a lot better than I remember but that was just my interpretation of it.

The link is: http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_diseases.htm

@GreenTea: Just to ask for future references, I'm just a bit confused. Are you home or still away? Tisia is there, but sometimes it sounds like you are there as well. I'm just a little curious.


----------



## GreenTea

I'm home now, she was with them this weekend. It's ok Tisia don't worry about it, they'll be ok! I fed them it once before too so it's not like it's your fault.

Gosh I am so tired. I'll keep checking this if anyone adds more but bth I'm going to hve to respond better tomorrow.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

Will are they swimming up dragging there tail....

If so.
Happen to me a few time.
My guess is the different temp from the air and water or water change.


----------



## Oldfishlady

It may or may not be a problem....sometimes fry will swim odd on occasion-the weaker ones need to rest more often....generally with these kinds of swimming problems...its best to just let what is going to happen...happen....if they die remove them or if they look to be struggling too much-cup and float them with some Epsom salt 1tsp/gal..I wouldn't treat the whole tank if its not needed, however, Epsom salt is not going to hurt them either..if you have more live plants to add floating for them to rest on-this will help too......sometimes its just weak fry and/or fry that are not getting enough nutrition...survival of the fittest kind of thing........

Good luck...I hope they get better.....


----------



## bettalover2033

@GreenTea: Okay, well that clarifies things a lot more. Any changes?


----------



## GreenTea

Hey sorry I haven't updated...there appear to be about 20 fry swimming near the top regularly, about 15 or so that are fine but need to rest, and I can't seem to find the rest, they hide in or around the sponge filter. My camera battery is dead and I can't seem to find the charger but once I do I'll update with some two week photos.


Also thanks for the input everyone! I added about 2 tsp to the whole tank which is at about 8 gallons and that seemed to help.


----------



## Badjer

Glad to hear they're doing well Greentea!


----------



## Sakura8

Good luck with them, Green Tea! I'll be rooting for them!


----------



## SDragon

I would love a fry from this pair!


----------



## SDragon

I just read every post. I am glas that they seem to be doing better. Cab't wait for 2 week pictures?


----------



## tpocicat

I'm glad you posted. I was beginning to worry that your fry disappeared like mine did. I'll try to be patient for those 2 week fry pictures


----------



## bettalover2033

And how old are they?


----------



## Myates

I love koi bettas.. so very very much.. I want a baby from this spawn!


----------



## bettalover2033

How are the fry?


----------



## GreenTea

Sorry my internet's been off, I go to court tomorrow and have a final tonight but I will try to update with some photos later. I have photos from 2.5 weeks. The babies are good, only 1 seems to be having any swimming issues now, but about 6 died, which seems normal. So with 2 culls and 6 dead I think my count is down around to 30, I might have over-counted. There's a bunch of moss in there so it's hard to tell! They seem a bit slow growing but I don't mind.


----------



## bettalover2033

Great to have you back and know that the fry are okay.


----------



## GreenTea

Sad news, I found the mother of this spawn dead in the sorority today, no idea why. I didn't see her when I fed them and noticed she was on the bottom, upside down...She looked extremely full of eggs so I'm wondering if that's what killed her. Water params and other fish look great. I'm pretty bummed  I wanted to spawn her a few more times with the same male to see what their babies turned out like.

After looking at the growth chart again, most of the fry seem to be on track, a few slow, but several are really big, already have 180 caudal fins and are starting to look like real fish. They're 3 weeks old today. I've been trying to get photos of the larger fry but that has proved difficult/impossible.


----------



## tpocicat

Great to hear that the majority of your fry are doing well.
I'm really sorry about your female.


----------



## SDragon

Aw thats so sad. She was such a pretty fish.  Glad to hear the babies are good though.


----------



## Sakura8

I'm so sorry you lost momma fish. She was beautiful. Do you think she got eggbound?

Happy 3 week birthday, little fry buddies!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

will how early did you put your female back in the sorority tank????
then only way i can get my female to survive after breeding is keeping then in a 20 oz cup with daily water change for about 2 1/2 weeks.
breeding/birth it take a lot out of the female.
should be treated at a sick fish.
sad to hear that you lost your female.


----------



## checkerzelda

I'm very sorry you lost your female.. I'm not a very big fan of plakats, but I have to admit your koi pair are stunningly gorgeous. I feel your loss. Hope the babies make it.. Good luck!


----------



## bettalover2033

I'm sorry about your female!

I'm glad your fry are doing okay! Also you could breed some females to the male and get some different variations.


----------



## Badjer

So sorry to hear about your female Greentea...she was so gorgeous. Glad to hear the fry are doing well though.


----------



## alysalouise

Aw no  sorry for your loss of the female GreenTea, you wanted her so bad, and you were so happy when you got her, hopefully there is a baby from this spawn that turn out somewhat similar to her for you to keep!
*Hugs*


----------



## annamonkeyfish

I just read all of these posts! RIP to the female. What was her name?? How are the fry doing? Hopefully good and happy 3rd week!


----------



## Gloria

Greentea *hugs* I am REALLY sorry to hear you lost your female, she was gorgeous..
Hope the fry stay on track and there are no more problems


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry about your female.


----------



## bettalover2033

I know you are dealing with a death, but how are the fry?


----------



## GreenTea

Hey thank you all for the support, I have *week 2 and 3 photos* here to finally post, things with me personally have been sort of crazy. There are 5 or so giant fry at 3 weeks but of course I can't really get photos of them. They mostly hang by the sponge filter, probably picking noms off of it between microworm feedings.

*A couple other things *- I'll be spawning again after new years right around my birthday, and I think I'll start with egg yolk AND microworms. Since starting microworms the fry seem healthier and grow much faster. Unfortunately I think the 2 meals of pelleted food caused some deaths and SB issues, there seem to be about 25 or so fry down from an estimated 40 -50. 

I do the the female was eggbound, yes. And CFB I'd qt'd her for a few days, she had almost no fin damage and acted healthy, ate tons, no problems, acclimated her to the sorority which has been peaceful and she acted fine in there, boom, dead one day. I've treated lots of sick fish when I was fostering and rehoming them, and she showed no signs of any illness. I've very sad about losing her, hopefully there will be some female fry similar so I can spawn them to dad, or even better, a yellow marble female to spawn to dad... Next time I think I will allow more down time even if they seem to be doing great.

This has certainly been a learning experience despite all my planning, and I definitely feel better prepared for next time.

With all that said, remaining fry are healthy and have some serious appetites!

*Week 2 pics*














































Also pictured is the blue apple snail BL has been asking about 



















*Week 3 photos* - These aren't great and the only ones I got off the bigger fry was with his caudal pointing towards us so you can just see his belly. The biggest difference between week 2 and 3 is that their bodies start to fill out, they look less like a head with a tail. I will post the smaller fish first.























































And blue snail!

While I'm out of town for 15 days for the holidays, Tisia will be in charge of my fry. So if this gets updated for weeks 4/5 it'll be her updates. Otherwise I'll be posting at 6 weeks. Thanks again to all for the support and well wishes.


----------



## miish

Aww they are so cuuute!


----------



## SDragon

Very cute babies.


----------



## bettalover2033

I'm in love with your fantastic camera and your fry are adorable! Do they still have they still have "orange" colored eyes?


----------



## tpocicat

The fry look great! I love seeing healthy fry.


----------



## Sakura8

Beautiful, Green Tea. It really puts it in perspective when you see the little fry by a stone.


----------



## betta lover1507

GreenTea said:


> Hey thank you all for the support, I have *week 2 and 3 photos* here to finally post, things with me personally have been sort of crazy. There are 5 or so giant fry at 3 weeks but of course I can't really get photos of them. They mostly hang by the sponge filter, probably picking noms off of it between microworm feedings.
> 
> *A couple other things *- I'll be spawning again after new years right around my birthday, and I think I'll start with egg yolk AND microworms. Since starting microworms the fry seem healthier and grow much faster. Unfortunately I think the 2 meals of pelleted food caused some deaths and SB issues, there seem to be about 25 or so fry down from an estimated 40 -50.
> 
> I do the the female was eggbound, yes. And CFB I'd qt'd her for a few days, she had almost no fin damage and acted healthy, ate tons, no problems, acclimated her to the sorority which has been peaceful and she acted fine in there, boom, dead one day. I've treated lots of sick fish when I was fostering and rehoming them, and she showed no signs of any illness. I've very sad about losing her, hopefully there will be some female fry similar so I can spawn them to dad, or even better, a yellow marble female to spawn to dad... Next time I think I will allow more down time even if they seem to be doing great.
> 
> This has certainly been a learning experience despite all my planning, and I definitely feel better prepared for next time.
> 
> With all that said, remaining fry are healthy and have some serious appetites!
> 
> *Week 2 pics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also pictured is the blue apple snail BL has been asking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Week 3 photos* - These aren't great and the only ones I got off the bigger fry was with his caudal pointing towards us so you can just see his belly. The biggest difference between week 2 and 3 is that their bodies start to fill out, they look less like a head with a tail. I will post the smaller fish first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And blue snail!
> 
> While I'm out of town for 15 days for the holidays, Tisia will be in charge of my fry. So if this gets updated for weeks 4/5 it'll be her updates. Otherwise I'll be posting at 6 weeks. Thanks again to all for the support and well wishes.


look at the little fishies =] mines are a week old too, where they born on thanksgiving as well?? LOL am serious my fries where born on thanksgiving XD


----------



## annamonkeyfish

So adorable!!!


----------



## GreenTea

Yeah they still have orange eyes some of them


----------



## bettalover2033

I think so far that's my favorite part!


----------



## tpocicat

Wonderful, can't have too many fry pics.


----------



## Tisia

took some pics of one of the bigger fry. love its tiny little dorsal


----------



## bettalover2033

My favorite part is when you're able to see little ventral fins. They are too cute! I see a little blue with the flash...


----------



## Bambi

Adorable pictures. <3


----------



## peaches3221

:shock: they are so SMALL! they look like guppies LOL!


----------



## bettalover2033

I find that guppies are longer than bettas in body length when they are fry. The bettas look like small stubby looking fish with a "whole lotta finnage" lol.


----------



## annamonkeyfish

They're so big and like..... cute! Are they blue or is that because of the flash?


----------



## Myrtaceae

I'm in love with your parents! They're both gorgeous, and I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of the mother. The fry are so adorable; I loved seeing the pictures as I read through the thread. It's amazing how much they change each week!


----------



## LilyK

Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## bettalover2033

Anything New?


----------



## GreenTea

Tisia nice pics! How are they doing? PS I have money for you after xmas.

I miss the babies!


----------



## Tisia

they seem to be doing pretty well. kind of amazed by the differences in sizes. soooo much easier to clean the bottom without sucking up fry now, lol. there was some weird fuzz growing on the cord of once of the heaters in the other tank you set up so I pulled it out and washed it off  you fine with just leaving the male in there or did you want me to put him someplace else? girly perked up pretty quick once she was in a tank by herself and didn't have to worry about him anymore. her fins are a mess though. 
P.S. appreciate it. 2 weeks worth of driving to your place adds up, and I'm not planning on stealing THAT many babies from you >_> lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Cool! How old are they now? You'll see various sizes in a spawn compared to the others. Just make sure you separate/ed the two because the bigger ones will eventually start picking on the smaller ones. (If you haven't done so already)

They sound adorable! Cant wait for pictures soon.


----------



## SDragon

They are super cute!


----------



## watergale

I'd also be very interested in a fry from this spawn with such beautiful parents!


----------



## LilyK

Ditto!


----------



## watergale

how are the fry doing


----------



## GreenTea

I don't know! lol I hope Tisia posts photos. I'll be home in a week or maybe sooner. I'm really starting to miss my babies. She says they're starting to show color and are all healthy except for one who seems to be skidding a little on the bottom.


----------



## watergale

happy to hear that i hope the little one pulls through, i would love to see some pictures when you get back!


----------



## bettalover2033

I hope to hear from Tisia as well!


----------



## watergale

for sure!


----------



## Tisia

lol, I'll take some pics tomorrow. camera battery was dead due to a spawn of my own ^_^


----------



## watergale

yay! will be waiting lol


----------



## Sakura8

*pssst* Tisia, steal a few for me.


----------



## vilmarisv

Ooooh! I hadn't seen the pics! They are adorable! 
Are you seeing any colors yet?


----------



## GreenTea

Yeah she says a few look blue, a few look yellow/orange, a few look dark and one looks white. No pressure if you can't Tisia, I might come home early to see them myself.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I can't wait to see pics! The parents are gorgeous!


----------



## Tisia

they weren't really cooperating for pics, but I managed a few halfway decent videos
kind of get a flash of it when s/he turns but this one is very blue in person

the little white one

scooter


----------



## vilmarisv

The bottom of you tank looks so clean!
Guess I have filthy fry... I change the water every 2-3 days and there's always gunk at the bottom.


----------



## Tisia

I've been siphoning out stuff on the bottom before every feeding and then adding more water at night. think the snail does help since it's mostly snail poop that comes out, lol


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

It sure does.
But your the one that's doing a great job.
I can't manage to keep my tank that clean.
Even if I do daily water change/siphon the bottom.


----------



## GreenTea

Yeah Tisia great job! The blue one looks SO BIG!


----------



## watergale

awwe so adorable!


----------



## Myrtaceae

Ack! So cute! I want to pinch their cheeks...so it's probably best I'm not there.


----------



## GreenTea

If y'all lived closer you'd be welcome and we could all meet and greet and nerd out over bettas! Tisia and I haven't run out of things to talk about yet.. lol

My cousins and aunts inquired how my fish are doing, and I immediately delved into detail about the genetics of my current spawn, then laughed when their expressions changed to horror and said, "It gets nerdy pretty fast, huh?" and we all had a chuckle. One cousin is an engineer and his wife is a pharmacist so they nerd-ed out about work and his current project. It was fun.


----------



## Sakura8

I swear, if I visit my mom's friends in Vancouver, I'm going to be on your doorstep with a kritter keeper saying, "Spare a few fish please?"


----------



## tpocicat

Me too...I sure wish I lived closer to you, or you to me.^


----------



## Myrtaceae

GreenTea said:


> "It gets nerdy pretty fast, huh?"


LOL. Man, is that _ever_ the story of my life.


----------



## SDragon

They are getting big and cute!


----------



## GreenTea

I'll be home tomorrow. Get ready for SO MANY pictures!


----------



## Tikibirds

I wonder what colors they will be...
*grabby hands*


----------



## dramaqueen

You know how we love pics! lol


----------



## hotrod57ts

You know i wount to see them.


----------



## GreenTea

Don't be mad DQ... but I can't find my camera! Hope I didn't leave it up in Seattle...

I will figure something out. It looks like there are about 10 fry, down from about 40 or so originally. I learned my lesson about feeding crushed pelleted food in a pinch, it messed up swim bladders and down they went.... Next time it'll be yolk and microworms all the way. The surviving fry look awesome and showing a lot of color. One is VERY blue. Neat! I saw him or her (looks like a him by the anal fin) chase another off 0_0 

Good thing I got those jars ready to go... Got some awesome good sized glass containers from the goodwill with Christmas money.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awww I hope you find your camera!!! How old are these guys now?


----------



## Myrtaceae

No camera! Maybe you can sweet talk Tisia into taking a few more pics for us...?


----------



## tpocicat

No camera! How frustrating. I'm happy for you that your remaining fry are doing so well.


----------



## SDragon

How old are they now?


----------



## watergale

how cool! how old are they? when will you be selling... if you still are


----------



## Rex and Flower

Hope your fry is successful GreenTea. Best of luck


----------



## GreenTea

Thanks. I had a bid on a girl who looked a lot like this dad on AB for a week and someone outbid me at 4 am by a dollar  Boo.

The camera is in Seattle, should get it back friday.


----------



## SDragon

Thats a bummer! How are you supposed to watch the auction at 4am?


----------



## GreenTea

Well actually normally I set an alarm to check the auction end, but since I had a bid on her for a week or so with no other real interest I figured I'd win. Just goes to show, always set an alarm! lol. Maybe that person has a male just like mine as well, who knows.. 

The babies are 6 weeks now.


----------



## bettalover2033

Did you over or under count when you first counted them?


----------



## GreenTea

Probably over, because I didn't see many deaths. Maybe 10 deaths I saw? I think the rest who passed were eaten by mister snail. Crushed pellets messed up too many swim bladders, they were all doing great up until then.


----------



## bettalover2033

Well we all learn from experience. You didn't know.


----------



## GreenTea

Yeah, thanks BL...

Well good news all, we have a second spawn from the same father, but different mother. They are still courting I think, looks like they took a break for awhile. Mom looks perky, dad looks tired lol.

Here's a photo of mom, she was listed as a hmpk but has pretty long fins so we'll see.










And if you're just joining the thread - here's dad!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I think I just died a little inside...Holy crapola that mom is just...GAH!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 I'm moving into your neighbours house. Haha


----------



## Myrtaceae

That blue on the mom is such a pretty shade! How many of these girls do you have tucked away? Dad is gorgeous as ever.


----------



## GreenTea

Well I only have hmpks, and I have a sorority which right now probably has... 11 girls in it? Not sure. Had two very unfortunate and mysterious deaths in there, noticed a bully slamming people with her tail so I put her in time out. I have a few giant females in there... The sorority is the best thing I've done besides breed. And thank you, I love this lil girl. Her beautiful fins are pretty shredded though so she'll get lots of tlc before she goes back in the sorority.

Also dads sides have gotten a lot more blue/white/black on them. He looks awesome. Once I get my digital camera tomorrow night or saturday I'll post lots of updated photos.


----------



## Myrtaceae

I think I'm kind of falling in love with hmpks...the more pictures I see the more I adore them. I'm sorry to hear about the deaths in your sorority, but I'm glad you've identified the tail-slapper so the others girls can rest. It's amazing how much damage these little fish can do to each other. 

Anyway, I look forward to more details about the new spawn. Mom definitely deserves that tlc.


----------



## xbecky685x

Omg your fish are so beautiful! Im so jealous!
Cant wait to see more pictures of the babies 
x


----------



## alysalouise

Your up to 11 girls now?! Jeeze!


I've been watching this thread, and cant wait to see how these fry are looking, and excited to hear about your second spawn!


----------



## GreenTea

She just destroyed some bloodworms, brine shrimp, and pellets. You know, after tail-biting, droopy fins, depression in my long finned bettas, I couldn't do it anymore. Hmpks are fast, and I just love the look of them. They look like fighters with all the beauty of a hm and the colors of the other breeds. 
*
In case anyone wants a hmpk similar to the dad of this spawn, here are some similar hmpks!*

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326030666

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326263893

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326264085

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1325920509 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1325956360

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1325990642



Actually just counted, with the girl in time out and the girl recovering from spawning there are 10. However... this lady is coming to me soon.


----------



## alysalouise

GreenTea said:


> She just destroyed some bloodworms, brine shrimp, and pellets. You know, after tail-biting, droopy fins, depression in my long finned bettas, I couldn't do it anymore. Hmpks are fast, and I just love the look of them. They look like fighters with all the beauty of a hm and the colors of the other breeds.
> 
> *In case anyone wants a hmpk similar to the dad of this spawn, here are some similar hmpks!*
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1326030666 - Mr_Yellow Blue Marble HMPK - Ends: Sun Jan 8 2012 - 07:51:06 AM CDT
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1326263893 - Nice..Halfmoon Plakat # 554 - Ends: Wed Jan 11 2012 - 12:38:13 AM CDT
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1326264085 - Nice..Halfmoon Plakat # 558 - Ends: Wed Jan 11 2012 - 12:41:25 AM CDT
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1325920509 - Yellow Tiger - Ends: Sat Jan 7 2012 - 01:15:09 AM CDT
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1325956360 - ### M02. ### - Ends: Sat Jan 7 2012 - 11:12:40 AM CDT
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettashmp1325990642 - ***SUPER YELLOW*** - Ends: Sat Jan 7 2012 - 08:44:02 PM CDT


 


Love the 1st, 3rd, and 4th ones! They are lovely


----------



## tpocicat

I'm drooling over that wonderful female! Such wonderful, deep color. 
Congratulations on the second spawn.


----------



## GreenTea

Thanks Tpo! I loved her color too :3

All my first spawn fry are still alive. I shone a flashlight on them this morning to see if there colors would show up better. A few seem to be white and a few seem to be blue, one is VERY blue. New eggs haven't hatched yet. 

Do you guys think I should start a seperate log for the second spawn or just add it here?


----------



## tpocicat

Either way you go, I'll follow you. I love spawn logs and will find you whatever you decide.


----------



## Tisia

I think 2 would be easier. just seems more organized that way, lol. that way if someone wants to check something about one of the spawns they don't have to go looking through both


----------



## SDragon

I love both new females, though #1 is my favorite. You always have such beautiful fish. The spawns will be amazing!


----------



## betta lover1507

i think am getting a big liking on HMPK's 0-o" -looks at my two- thank goodness that i have you two XD


----------



## alysalouise

I would do two so that way others dont get the fry's mixed up, be easier to know what fry is from which spawn


Its all your fault GreenTea, i was looking at some hmpk's last night on aqua bid, and i think the next time i get some money, that i found the perfect girl and perfect male that i want lol
But i'll have to figure out a way to be able to order them, my mom doesnt trust using her credit card on that sight, even though she knows nothing about it, i might just buy and load money onto a prepaid one


----------



## GreenTea

Well you can use a debit card. I don't have a credit card, too risky for me.. You're old enough to have a debit card, and you pay through paypal which is very secure.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

:O I didn't know you could use a debit card through paypal...Oh god. SO MANY OPTIONS. If I had known this, I probably would've had like, 50 fish from AB...lmao. Guess I could use Paypal now to buy baby clothes.


----------



## alysalouise

BeautifulBetta said:


> :O I didn't know you could use a debit card through paypal...Oh god. SO MANY OPTIONS. If I had known this, I probably would've had like, 50 fish from AB...lmao. Guess I could use Paypal now to buy baby clothes.


 

I dont know if you can or cant.....


----------



## alysalouise

GreenTea said:


> Well you can use a debit card. I don't have a credit card, too risky for me.. You're old enough to have a debit card, and you pay through paypal which is very secure.


 

So how does paypal work? i've never really bought stuff online, except when i get ggift cards lol. Like for christmas i got best buy cards, but that works different than paypal would i would think


----------



## purplemuffin

Paypal just makes buying things online easier. I just use it when I'm too lazy to buy through my debit card haha.. It's linked to my bank account--People can send money to my paypal which I can send to my account, or I can send people money directly from my account. But instead of having to type in all the card information on the website, I just type in my username and password and send money directly. Also saves your address so you don't need to type it in with every purchase.

It makes it easier so people don't have to go through the process of receiving money through debit cards and stuff, simplifies things. Most often used for things like etsy or buying animals!

I'm sure someone can explain it better than me, I just got back from a jog and am feeling tired!


----------



## alysalouise

purplemuffin said:


> Paypal just makes buying things online easier. I just use it when I'm too lazy to buy through my debit card haha.. It's linked to my bank account--People can send money to my paypal which I can send to my account, or I can send people money directly from my account. But instead of having to type in all the card information on the website, I just type in my username and password and send money directly. Also saves your address so you don't need to type it in with every purchase.
> 
> It makes it easier so people don't have to go through the process of receiving money through debit cards and stuff, simplifies things. Most often used for things like etsy or buying animals!
> 
> I'm sure someone can explain it better than me, I just got back from a jog and am feeling tired!


 
Lol i kinda understood it

I have a bank account, but the only thing is it's under my grandpa's name cause i have to be 18 or something to have it be completly my own or something like that, idk i made it like 2 or 3 years ago so idk if i could use that


----------



## GreenTea

Essentially paypal links to your bank account. Alysa you should be able to have your own account and debit card. I think you can get one at 16, check with your bank. To set up a paypal account and pay a breeder from aquabid, you go to paypal.com, and do their registration process which will link your paypal account to your bank account. To pay a breeder, click "send money." It will ask you for the email address to send money to. Then type in the email address of the breeder. Then type in the amount of money you want to send in the provided space, and hit send! It's extremely simple. Remember that it takes 24 hours for your aquabid account to register, and it can take a few bank days to get everything set up with paypal. Transhippers also require paypal payments so it's best to set one up asap even if you don't expect to use it within the next few days.


----------



## alysalouise

GreenTea said:


> Essentially paypal links to your bank account. Alysa you should be able to have your own account and debit card. I think you can get one at 16, check with your bank. To set up a paypal account and pay a breeder from aquabid, you go to paypal.com, and do their registration process which will link your paypal account to your bank account. To pay a breeder, click "send money." It will ask you for the email address to send money to. Then type in the email address of the breeder. Then type in the amount of money you want to send in the provided space, and hit send! It's extremely simple. Remember that it takes 24 hours for your aquabid account to register, and it can take a few bank days to get everything set up with paypal. Transhippers also require paypal payments so it's best to set one up asap even if you don't expect to use it within the next few days.


 
Man i should probably see how many days are left on those fish, cause i wont even be able to get down to my bank till at least monday, and then to set it all up...
I may just have to find a different pair after i get that all done with


----------



## GreenTea

You can register for paypal if you have your bank account information regardless of what day it is. You can also send money through paypal any day. I'm just saying if there's an issue with your account and a debit card or something.


----------



## GreenTea

These bettas REALLY look like the father of this spawn if anyone is interested!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326343730

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326358064

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1326358098

In other news, photos soon! And one dead floating fry today  No idea why.


----------



## bettalover2033

Lets see their adorable bellies!!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## GreenTea

Here are just a few photos, went back to work and school starts today, sorry there are only a few!


----------



## SDragon

They are so cute. The one in the last pic looks so big.


----------



## alysalouise

the one in the first pic looks like its going to have real pretty colors


----------



## Tikibirds

Wow..they look about the size of the baby I got from petco. So tiny...
I cant wait to see what colors they are


----------



## tpocicat

No the fun begins, to see the colors start to come out. With hose parents, they all should be real beauties.


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh wow. Thats amazing. Your fish have color already. How old are there?


----------



## Sakura8

I never get tired of seeing the father of this spawn. He's so freakin' gorgeous. I'm sorry you lost so many, Green Tea.  But the ones you have left look great and I can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## Bambi

They look lovely, i love when they're at that stage, getting their colors and such.


----------



## GreenTea

Thanks Sakura. It just feels bad because I lost the mom too ya know? Was hoping to have many who looked like her. There are 6 weeks old here, most are at a week 5 growth size, the smaller ones are just as developed in fins but are lagging back at about week 3.4-4 size. Here's a silly video I made earlier of my setup in case anyones interested.

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3516.mp4


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, I'm really sorry about the mom. She was beautiful. I hope some of the girls turn out like her. 

Your setup is really cool! Haha, I'd love to have something like that in my kitchen. I especially love your fish stuff corner.


----------



## miish

Oh my goodness they're so cute <3
I'm sorry about the mom


----------



## bettalover2033

GreenTea said:


> Thanks Sakura. It just feels bad because I lost the mom too ya know? Was hoping to have many who looked like her. There are 6 weeks old here, most are at a week 5 growth size, the smaller ones are just as developed in fins but are lagging back at about week 3.4-4 size. Here's a silly video I made earlier of my setup in case anyones interested.
> 
> http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3516.mp4


Ah I see. I was a bit confused at your spawn log and many other members spawn logs. (I am following a bit more than two or three). 5 weeks old is just about the time they start to get more of the growing on and later their color comes in beautifully. Great Job!


----------



## alysalouise

Should defently give the dinosour to one of your bettas as decoration in their tank


----------



## tpocicat

Still following both of your spawn logs. The fry are going to be gorgeous.


----------



## Rex and Flower

Wow i can see color now they look awesome. Keep up the great work GreenTea.


----------



## betta lover1507

GreenTea said:


> Thanks Sakura. It just feels bad because I lost the mom too ya know? Was hoping to have many who looked like her. There are 6 weeks old here, most are at a week 5 growth size, the smaller ones are just as developed in fins but are lagging back at about week 3.4-4 size. Here's a silly video I made earlier of my setup in case anyones interested.
> 
> http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3516.mp4


how old are they now? mines are 7 weeks, the tiniest 7 week old betta ever!!!:shock: they don't have a pinch of color yet


----------



## GreenTea

These betta are 6 or 7 weeks now. My biggest ones are a bit behind "schedule" as well. Nothing to worry about I don't think, as long as they are active and healthy.


----------



## bettalover2033

Any guess in size? I think many breeders fry arent too big on here. Many dont take as much time in cleaning, feeding, ect. as show breeders do to be sure their fry are ready.


----------



## GreenTea

No I'm not sure I will try to get a measure...

Nothing interesting to update. Color is still developing, I lost two of small fry.. sigh. 8 remain. I'm trying to do this right and I feel like I'm failing between this spawn and my second spawn, in which I am dealing with ick. Trying to stay positive and keep up on water changes, hoping that it will work out.


----------



## betta lover1507

atleast you have 8 i have 3  they didn't develop any color


----------



## Sakura8

Hang in there, Green Tea. You're doing a great job considering this is your first spawn.


----------



## bettalover2033

Don't worry. It often happens like this for the first spawn. Especially with first time breeders (meaning the fish).

The second spawn should reduce the chances of weak fry.

Good Luck


----------

